# Any "Venture" Bass boat owners out there?



## LAKOTA (Jun 18, 2009)

I've found a 1988 Venture 180 Tournament edition with a Mercury Xr4 Black Max 150 that looks to be in Excellent condition, inside and out. I think I can get it for a very nice price. I have an appointment to see it in person and water test it this weekend.

I've fished out of a Venture several years ago when I was a non-boater in a local bass club. I remember the boat had a very nice layout, it was pretty fast with a 150, and it rode very good. 

Any Venture owners out there with "need-to-know" information about the Venture boats? Downfalls about them or specific failures? I know that they are now out of business, but that's no big deal. The warranties are long gone anyway. 

Any info/opinions on the Mercury Xr4 Black max engine would be great as well.


----------



## auwalker24 (Jun 18, 2009)

I used to fish out of one a good bit while in school in Auburn.  My neighbor had one that was an early 80's model.   Decent layout but them things can fly with less motor for some reason. Fast boat indeed!


----------



## aaron batson (Jun 18, 2009)

I had a blue one just like that - except mine had a 150 Johnson GT. One thing that I can tell you - it was quick , but rode a bit heavy in rough water. Another thing - lock down the lid to the cooler really good - the way it opens toward the back....it will blow up and off if not latched good everytime. I remember that I loved the two livewell setup...used to always keep my small/cull fish in the front well alone and it made for easy culling....Man- I sorta miss that boat


----------



## Jaycobb (Jun 18, 2009)

I looks like someone has really loved that boat.  I'm not much on Mercurys but some folks swear by them.  See if you can run it in the water before you buy it and have the usual pre-purchase tests performed on the motor.  Good luck.


----------



## Money man (Jun 18, 2009)

Sorry lakota, I just got back from Cumming with that boat in tow. Maybe next time!

Just messin with ya. 

I saw that boat for sale and you are right....it looks very clean for an 88, at least in the pics! He has had it listed about a month now with no buyers. Perhaps a test drive and a mechanical check are in order, emphasis on mechanical check. "as with any used boat"


----------



## LAKOTA (Jun 18, 2009)

Money man said:


> Sorry lakota, I just got back from Cumming with that boat in tow. Maybe next time!
> 
> Just messin with ya.
> 
> I saw that boat for sale and you are right....it looks very clean for an 88, at least in the pics! He has had it listed about a month now with no buyers. Perhaps a test drive and a mechanical check are in order, emphasis on mechanical check. "as with any used boat"


Yea, I've been watching it for a while. Not sure why it hasn't sold (there may be a reason), but I'm checking it with a fine tooth comb. I think one reason is the owner can't speak English too well? I wouldn't dare make a purchase without a testing it in the water. I'll have the Compression gauge in hand, checking the lube in the foot, etc.


----------



## Money man (Jun 18, 2009)

LAKOTA said:


> Yea, I've been watching it for a while. Not sure why it hasn't sold (there may be a reason), but I'm checking it with a fine tooth comb. I think one reason is the owner can't speak English too well? I wouldn't dare make a purchase without a testing it in the water. I'll have the Compression gauge in hand, checking the lube in the foot, etc.



I figured with his name and spelling in the ad that English might be a second language. Good luck!


----------



## LAKOTA (Jun 19, 2009)

Money man said:


> I figured with his name and spelling in the ad that English might be a second language. Good luck!


Yea, he is from Russia.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 19, 2009)

I had the exact same boat with a 150 Pro V Yamaha.   Nice boat that was pretty fast for a 150 but forget about the good ride.  It dont.  LOL.

I loved everything about it but the cooler..  It would wet you if you you in rough water.. 

Mine was tan and blue...


----------



## LAKOTA (Jun 19, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> ....but forget about the good ride.  It dont.  LOL.


Compared to what? 

I ask because I've only owned one other fiberglass "Bass" boat, which was an older Tidecraft (85' if I remember correctly). I have however ridden in most other makes, minus an Allison. I fished as a No-boater for about 10 years. None of them rode well in rough water, especially when the driver refuses to slow down!


----------



## basstrkr (Jun 19, 2009)

*Venture*

I had a 16.5 ft with a 115 Johnson that would fly. It was also narrow and good for fishing tight places. Like docks. Loved the boat but it had wood in the hull structure and that is a possible down side after a lot of years.


----------



## Hardtimes (Jun 19, 2009)

I had an 18 ft tournament edition with the dual consoles. Sold it on here last year when the gas got so expensive. Great boat and would fly. It also had the merc 150. Had some steering problems when I sold it, but other than that , great boat!


----------



## Hardtimes (Jun 19, 2009)

WOW went back and looked, its actually been 2 years since I sold that boat! My how time flys!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 20, 2009)

LAKOTA said:


> Compared to what?
> 
> I ask because I've only owned one other fiberglass "Bass" boat, which was an older Tidecraft (85' if I remember correctly). I have however ridden in most other makes, minus an Allison. I fished as a No-boater for about 10 years. None of them rode well in rough water, especially when the driver refuses to slow down!



Compared to most boats that were made at the same time.  Rangers, Procrafts, etc.    They were good boats and I loved the wide beam but they were known as bad rough riding boats..


----------



## arcadiainc (Jun 20, 2009)

*Venture*

Have a 15.5 ft Venture with a 70 hp Merc. Have had it several years and most satisfied. The only downside is it will not take rough water well. It is very stable, fast (37 mph loaded), very good riding and very well built. Has wood in the bottom and transom. The transom is rock solid. Hope you enjoys your.


----------



## chestatee (Jun 20, 2009)

i have a 19' venture dominator with a 200 yamaha. it runs great on slick water but, you can have a fish break in front of you and it will break your back when you cross the wake. it is rough riding in rough water.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 20, 2009)

chestatee said:


> i have a 19' venture dominator with a 200 yamaha. it runs great on slick water but, you can have a fish break in front of you and it will break your back when you cross the wake. it is rough riding in rough water.



LOL.  I hear you.  Why does no one listen to me.  Hahaha


----------



## kbswear (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm just curious what makes these boats ride so rough, is it the hull design. I've never owned or ridden one all i've had are Procraft's and Stratos.


----------



## riprap (Jun 20, 2009)

My uncle had one. It was fast. He had a 115 mariner on there and we could run with or pass some 150 hp's on other boats. The ride was pretty rough though. If I remembered you sat almost on the floor. Your rear end wasn't far from the water. Not sure if this is what made it ride rough or not.


----------



## LAKOTA (Jun 20, 2009)

I drove up today to see it and was impressed with the condition of the boat. Solid floors, etc, and just a few scrapes on very front of the keel. Gelcoat was slick for a 1988 model. Engine had 130-135 psi on all cylinders. 

I took it out on Lake Lanier around 12pm and yea, _LanierSpots_ is right... it was rough in the wake ridden waters of Lanier. There were ski boats all over the place plowing 3 foot swells. Bam-bam-bam.... Of course I'm completely new to the tilt/trim adjustments. My aluminum boat is manual. I did figure out that the engine needed to be trimmed down to get out of the hole, then trimmed up on plane. The owner put me in the drivers seat ALONE. 

My second biggest complaint would be that the front of the boat carries very high. It felt like it was trimmed too high when it wasn't.

I'm not sure why the boat doesn't take rough water too well. The hull design looks basically the same as "Nitro or Tracker". I know because we swung by Bass Pro on the way home. It was just too close. 

He's holding it for me. I'm going back Tuesday evening to get it. I can stand the lack of a smooth ride in rough water. We're not in rough water very often (we mostly fish West Point or Wedowee). Only if we get caught by surprise.

Wish me LUCK!


----------



## riprap (Jun 20, 2009)

You will be happy with the boat. Gas is too high and you can't catch fish riding down the lake anyway. Good luck and fill up the livewells.


----------



## kbswear (Jun 21, 2009)

Congrats on the "new" boat! Sounds much nicer than my first bass boat. I had a 15' procraft fish n ski with a 50 hp!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 21, 2009)

You will love the boat. I did mine.  Remember, no boat made in 1988 will ride like todays boats.  None of them.  That is one of the biggest improvements made by boat manufacturers..

The front end does ride high in the Venture and it was one of the things I loved about mine. That thing was fun to drive.  The front end would wave around when you had it stretched out.  Mine had the Yamahamer Pro V 150 on it.  Great set up.   

Enjoy the boat.  You will love it.

By the way, My 50K 2009 21 foot Triton does not ride good on Lake Lanier in all that slop so that is not a good test.  LOL.


----------

